# Removing tolex from speaker cabinet.



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Obsolete thread*

Update: Have decided to build new so this thread is pretty well obsolete.

I'm thinking of cutting down a 2-12 speaker cab and making 2, 12" speaker cabs.
The reason: The cab has 2- 12" Fender ceramic speakers. They came out of a 1970`s 4-12 bass speaker cab (speakers were angled inwards towards the center) that was matched with a Fender 300PS amp head. I want to sell and/or trade one of the Fender speakers for a Celestion Green back. My plan is to recover both cabinets with Fender Tweed tolex. The Greenback will be matched with my Valve Jr.


----------

